# Xin review Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng?



## Đinh Thùy

Chán cái thời tiết này quá cm ạ! Đang nóng chảy mỡ hôm sau cái lạnh ngay, người lớn mình còn thấy mệt nói gì đến trẻ con sức đề kháng còn yếu. Nên bé nhà e đã bắt đầu ho với mũi rồi. E ra hiệu thuốc thì bạn bán thuốc khuyên cho bé uống ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng vì thấy bảo là giúp trị ho, sổ mũi và còn giúp tăng đề kháng nữa. Không biết thực hư hiệu quả sản phẩm thế nào? Xin review Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng đi cm?


----------



## Maianh1902

E mấy nay người cũng oải quá, thời tiết chuyển mùa xong khó chịu cực kì.
Mom chịu khó giữ gìn vệ sinh cho con nhé!


----------



## Nguyễn Dương

Maianh1902 nói:


> E mấy nay người cũng oải quá, thời tiết chuyển mùa xong khó chịu cực kì.
> Mom chịu khó giữ gìn vệ sinh cho con nhé!


E thấy những thời điểm chuyển mùa hay dịch Covid bùng phát như thế này cách phòng tránh tốt nhất đó là cần phải có một nền tảng sức khỏe tốt. Mà muốn sức đề kháng tốt thì riêng việc giữ vệ sinh cho con là chưa đủ. 
Mà mình cần có một chế độ ăn uống đa dạng các thực phẩm, bổ sung nhiều hoa quả và rau xanh, nhưng thực phẩm chứa nhiều vitamin và chất xơ, rất cần thiết cho sức đề kháng của cơ thể.


----------



## Mai Mai

Con e hôm trước cũng ho với mũi đang uống Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này đây. 
Đông dược Phúc Hưng - Thuốc Nam của Người Việt
E thì cũng sợ covid  Nên đưa con đi khám, nhưng đây ốm do thay đổi thời tiết thôi. Nên bác sĩ kê uống siro ho và về vệ sinh mũi cho con.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Mai Mai nói:


> Con e hôm trước cũng ho với mũi đang uống Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này đây.
> Đông dược Phúc Hưng - Thuốc Nam của Người Việt
> E thì cũng sợ covid  Nên đưa con đi khám, nhưng đây ốm do thay đổi thời tiết thôi. Nên bác sĩ kê uống siro ho và về vệ sinh mũi cho con.


Bé uống Ho trẻ em phúc hưng được bao nhiêu hôm rồi ạ? Đã đơn ho với mũi chưa mom?


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa

Thường thì khi bé bị ho sẽ có những phương pháp dân gian e thấy trị ho rất hiệu quả nhé! Như là: 
- Rau diếp cá, đun với nước vo gạo. 
- Lê chưng với đường phèn. 
- Cam nướng
- Chanh đào, đường phèn mật ong. 
- Húng chanh, quất và đường phèn. 
Nhà e hay dùng những phương pháp này, e thấy trị ho và tiêu đờm hiệu quả đó.


----------



## Hoahaiduong98

E thấy mẹ dùng Ho Trẻ Em Phúc Hưng được đó, vì e thấy thành phần của siro này cũng đều là những thảo dược thiên nhiên như: cát cánh, mạch môn, ô mai, tía tô, gừng...nói chung đều tốt để trị ho và mũi mà.


----------



## Phạm Minh Hà

Lê Thanh Hoa nói:


> Thường thì khi bé bị ho sẽ có những phương pháp dân gian e thấy trị ho rất hiệu quả nhé! Như là:
> - Rau diếp cá, đun với nước vo gạo.
> - Lê chưng với đường phèn.
> - Cam nướng
> - Chanh đào, đường phèn mật ong.
> - Húng chanh, quất và đường phèn.
> Nhà e hay dùng những phương pháp này, e thấy trị ho và tiêu đờm hiệu quả đó.


Cũng biết là những phương pháp mà mẹ chia sẻ hiệu quả, nhưng nói thật là nhà e chịu cái khoản chưng chưng này lắm. Với lại kiểu chỗ e mua được những loại ra, hoa quả sạch như thế này khó lắm! 
Vì dù sao làm cho người lớn hay trẻ nhỏ thì cũng phải lựa chọn những loại rau, quả an toàn mà.


----------



## Mai Mai

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Bé uống Ho trẻ em phúc hưng được bao nhiêu hôm rồi ạ? Đã đơn ho với mũi chưa mom?


Uống đến hôm nay là hôm thứ 5 rồi mom, trộm vía giờ cũng hết ho với mũi rồi.
E cũng uống hết hôm nay là e dừng cho con thôi. Vì bác sĩ cũng dặn uống 5 ngày mà, e uống thì đến hôm thứ 3 là con cũng đỡ rồi, nhưng e cứ uống đủ 5 ngày theo chỉ định ấy.
Nhưng hiệu quả đó mom.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Hoahaiduong98 nói:


> E thấy mẹ dùng Ho Trẻ Em Phúc Hưng được đó, vì e thấy thành phần của siro này cũng đều là những thảo dược thiên nhiên như: cát cánh, mạch môn, ô mai, tía tô, gừng...nói chung đều tốt để trị ho và mũi mà.


E cũng tìm hiểu thì thấy có thành phần là thảo dược thiên nhiên. Nhưng dù sao dùng cho con nên e cũng muốn tìm hiểu xem hiệu quả thực sự thế nào ấy ạ! Được thì e sẽ mua về cho con dùng cho yên tâm ấy mom.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Mai Mai nói:


> Uống đến hôm nay là hôm thứ 5 rồi mom, trộm vía giờ cũng hết ho với mũi rồi.
> E cũng uống hết hôm nay là e dừng cho con thôi. Vì bác sĩ cũng dặn uống 5 ngày mà, e uống thì đến hôm thứ 3 là con cũng đỡ rồi, nhưng e cứ uống đủ 5 ngày theo chỉ định ấy.
> Nhưng hiệu quả đó mom.


Vậy là cũng nhạy đó chứ mom nhỉ? Vậy được rồi, để e ra mua luôn siro này về cho con uống luôn. Mà mom vệ sinh mũi cho con thế nào cho nó hiệu quả vậy ạ?
E cũng áp dụng theo luôn


----------



## Thảo Nguyên

Siro Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng mà mn đang quan tâm đây. Nhà e thì dùng siro này quen rồi, nên lần nào con chớm ho mũi là e mua về cho con dùng luôn. 
Kiểu dùng siro này vừa trị ho mũi hiệu quả mà còn giúp tăng sức đề kháng nữa ấy.


----------



## Hoahaiduong98

Đinh Thùy nói:


> E cũng tìm hiểu thì thấy có thành phần là thảo dược thiên nhiên. Nhưng dù sao dùng cho con nên e cũng muốn tìm hiểu xem hiệu quả thực sự thế nào ấy ạ! Được thì e sẽ mua về cho con dùng cho yên tâm ấy mom.


Mom tìm hiểu cẩn thận như vậy cũng được. 
Dù sao thì với trẻ con thì đúng là mình không nên chủ quan. 
Dùng gì tham khảo ý kiến các mẹ trước, dùng hợp và hiệu quả thì mình dùng.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Thảo Nguyên nói:


> Siro Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng mà mn đang quan tâm đây. Nhà e thì dùng siro này quen rồi, nên lần nào con chớm ho mũi là e mua về cho con dùng luôn.
> Kiểu dùng siro này vừa trị ho mũi hiệu quả mà còn giúp tăng sức đề kháng nữa ấy.


Hôm rồi có mom chia sẻ cho e nên e cũng đã mua ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này về cho con uống rồi ạ!
Vì mới uống nên con cũng vẫn còn ho với mũi, chưa thấy đỡ. 
Nhưng mà e thấy được cái siro ho này thảo dược nên thơm và dễ uống mom nhỉ? Kiểu mùi thơm thơm của thảo dược thôi ấy ạ.


----------



## tuyetmuahe89

E đây mấy nay cũng ho, sổ mũi, nhức đầu    Đến là mệt. Không biết e có thể áp dụng được phương pháp nào cho người lớn cho nhanh khỏi không nhỉ? E đang uống mật ong với tỏi mà sợ cái mùi tỏi quá


----------



## Nguyễn Dương

tuyetmuahe89 nói:


> E đây mấy nay cũng ho, sổ mũi, nhức đầu  Đến là mệt. Không biết e có thể áp dụng được phương pháp nào cho người lớn cho nhanh khỏi không nhỉ? E đang uống mật ong với tỏi mà sợ cái mùi tỏi quá


Dùng tỏi mật ong tốt mà bác, kháng sinh tự nhiên đấy. 
Bác cứ uống đi như vậy cũng giúp tăng đề kháng hiệu quả nữa. 
Bác xác định là mấy bệnh về hô hấp thì cũng phải 4-5 hôm mới khỏi được. Ăn thêm cháo tía tô nhé, giảm cảm hiệu quả đó.


----------



## Nguyễn Khánh Linh

Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này vừa có tác dụng trị ho mà còn trị sổ mũi cho trẻ được hiệu quả à mom? 
E cũng muốn xin review ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này luôn ạ? 
Bé nhà e sức đề kháng kém nên cứ thay đổi thời tiết là biết ngay. 
Nên cũng muốn tìm 1 loại siro lành tính để sử dụng cho bé ấy ạ!


----------



## Thảo Nguyên

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Hôm rồi có mom chia sẻ cho e nên e cũng đã mua ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này về cho con uống rồi ạ!
> Vì mới uống nên con cũng vẫn còn ho với mũi, chưa thấy đỡ.
> Nhưng mà e thấy được cái siro ho này thảo dược nên thơm và dễ uống mom nhỉ? Kiểu mùi thơm thơm của thảo dược thôi ấy ạ.


Mới uống thì chưa đỡ ngay được đâu cũng phải 3-4 hôm nhé! Còn khỏi hẳn thì cũng phải khoảng 6 hôm. Ho trẻ em phúc hưng nó dạng thảo dược mà, nên làm sao mà khỏi ngay trong 1 chốc vậy được mn.    Nên cứ kiên trì cho con uống nhé, dù sao là thảo dược nên không lo tác dụng phụ đâu.


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

E chỉ chia sẻ thế này để cm lưu ý nhé: 
Ho thường là do virus nên không tự ý dùng kháng sinh cho con nhé! Vì dùng kháng sinh không diệt được virus mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sức đề kháng của trẻ.
Nếu trường hợp phải dùng đến kháng sinh thì phải được dùng theo đơn của bác sĩ, dùng đúng liều và đúng chỉ định. Để tránh tình trạng kháng kháng sinh đó ạ!


----------



## Mai Mai

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Vậy là cũng nhạy đó chứ mom nhỉ? Vậy được rồi, để e ra mua luôn siro này về cho con uống luôn. Mà mom vệ sinh mũi cho con thế nào cho nó hiệu quả vậy ạ?
> E cũng áp dụng theo luôn


Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này dùng hiệu quả trị ho và mũi thật đó mom ạ!  
Còn về rửa mũi cho con thì nếu như nhiều mũi mom cứ nhỏ nước muối xong rồi hút mũi ra cho con, còn nếu chỉ kiểu chảy nước mũi trong thì cứ nhỏ nước muối rồi lau sạch cho con là được nhé!


----------



## Mai Mai

Nguyễn Khánh Linh nói:


> Ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này vừa có tác dụng trị ho mà còn trị sổ mũi cho trẻ được hiệu quả à mom?
> E cũng muốn xin review ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng này luôn ạ?
> Bé nhà e sức đề kháng kém nên cứ thay đổi thời tiết là biết ngay.
> Nên cũng muốn tìm 1 loại siro lành tính để sử dụng cho bé ấy ạ!


Mom cũng thấy các thành phần có trong siro Ho Trẻ Em Phúc Hưng này đó ạ! Đều là những thảo dược có tác dụng giải cảm, trị ho và tăng sức đề kháng mà. 
Với lại nếu bé sức đề kháng kém thì mom cũng cần xem lại chế độ ăn uống của con đi, cho con ăn đa dạng thực phẩm để tăng sức đề kháng ấy.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

E cảm ơn các mom đã review giúp e về ho trẻ em Phúc Hưng, e sẽ cho con uống theo chỉ dẫn. Sau hiệu quả của siro này như thế nào e cũng sẽ chia sẻ lại cho các mẹ  Mn cần thì cũng có thể tham khảo nhé!


----------

